
Amazon Inc. Paid Zero in Federal Taxes in 2017, Gets $789M Tax Windfall - tjr225
https://itep.org/amazon-inc-paid-zero-in-federal-taxes-in-2017-gets-789-million-windfall-from-new-tax-law/
======
test6554
That's awesome. So Amazon had some back taxes due and by waiting until the new
lower rate kicked in, they got to pay the lower rate rather than the old
higher rate. Must have some good accountants and negotiators.

